# Retreading silicone sponge tires



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Besides being on a brass pan kick these days,I have also been on a tire kick,trying to learn as much about all of the different kinds as I can.

I got to talking to DAC over in the chat last night about coating and recoating silicone sponge tires.He gave me his techniqe,which I might try out tomorrow on my day off.

I'd like to know how some of you other guys might go about retreading silicone sponge tires.Interested in learning anything I can about it.

Mike


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Mike-
I came across this website for coating your own tires with silicone. These are not retreads but they can bring the old spongies back to life. I have had pretty good success making my own. I had Aj's spongies, coated them with silicone and it worked pretty good. Certainly not as good as wizzards, etc. but a lot cheaper than $7 pair. I used a gasket silicone vs. what this guy spec'd. Don't try this with a Dremel! I did this in front of the TV and got silicone all over the family room!

http://www.geocities.com/stingrayracing/projects/silicone/silicone.htm

Jim


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

A guy I have talked to about this ground down the foam by chucking the wheel (mounted to an axle) on his drill press. He used sandpaper mounted on a metal block to turn down the foam evenly as the wheel spun. He then coated the foam with silicone (This is removed from the drill press...) with his finger, working the silicone into the foam before smoothing it out with his finger. Then the axle with wheel was placed into a wood block to dry.
(I hope that this makes sense... I am going from my bad memory..)
Scott


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for the tips guys.

I got a nice pile of tires on my bench that need a retread.I'm going to give it a shot this afternoon and see what happens.

Mike


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

One more thing I remembered...
Wet you finger before you apply the silicone to it...


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

noddaz said:


> One more thing I remembered...
> Wet you finger before you apply the silicone to it...



Yep.And water doesnt work.It only works if you lick your finger!!! :freak: 


I did about 8 or 9 sets of tires earlier this afternoon.I stuck each wheel onto a round toothpick,applied a thin bead down the middle,smoothed it a bit with my finger,and then made it smooth with a piece of an old mirror.Then I stuck them into a small block of wood that I drilled holes in to dry.

Im pretty happy with the results!!!!! I guess I will remount them and true them up when they are dry.Then I'll see how they run.

Mike


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Mike- I have had pretty good success with the method. If the spongies are soft it works really well. On firmer ones, I usually have to do a coat, let it dry, sand it and recoat it.

Jim


----------

